# Top 5 romantic movies: not chick flix...



## billc

Well, with Valentine's day coming up, I decided to post this list of the top 5 romantic movies.  This list is not "of all time," but they are some pretty good ones...

1) Brave Heart
2) Terminator
3) Mr. and Mrs. Smith
4) A Perfect Getaway
5) True Lies

Have at it...


----------



## Tez3

I can't see Braveheart as being a 'romantic' film.

http://lochness1.hypermart.net/scottish-history-heritage/1306-the-real-braveheart.html

http://www.scottishhistory.com/articles/independence/braveheart.html

_Isabella Princess of Wales
The problem here is that at the time of Wallace and Moray's risings in 1297/8 and Wallace's execution in 1305, Isabella was 9 years old and living happily in France. Moreover, she did not marry Edward II until late 1307 long after both Wallace and Edward I were dead.


The film begins in 1276 with the meeting of Scots noblemen in a barn to decide on who should be king. They are then hung by Edward I. Scotland is in perpetual war with England.
In 1276, Alexander III was very much alive and well, as were his children. There had been peace with England for nearly 60 years and the last battle fought by the Scots had been a skirmish with the Norwiegans on the shore at Largs in 1266. Moreover, war did not breakout until 1296 after the death of Alexander III (1286) and during the reign of John Balliol.
_


----------



## Sukerkin

Can't fight Hollywood, Tez.  Sadly, one of the primary sources of enduring myths as many people are incapable of telling a 'fantasy' from a 'documentary'.


----------



## Jenna

I have posted it before, I think nobody dies and there are no guns or battle scenes or things.. 

Movie is called "Once", it is imo a perfect romantic story http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0907657/


----------



## billc

I know exactly what you guys mean...everyone knows that Luke Skywalker was actually much older when he left Tatooine and that his uncle wasn't a moisture farmer but sold stock futures on the Imperial exchange.  In fact, Skywalker grew up in a pretty wealthy background and his uncle was actually a supporter of the early empire...that's hollywood for you.:angel:

I would have to say you should watch the beginning of Brave Heart again.  It is quite the romance.  The list in the first post shows that the fastest way to a woman's heart is putting cold steel through a bad guy's...if only love in real life was so simple, eh...


----------



## Tez3

billcihak said:


> I know exactly what you guys mean...everyone knows that Luke Skywalker was actually much older when he left Tatooine and that his uncle wasn't a moisture farmer but sold stock futures on the Imperial exchange. In fact, Skywalker grew up in a pretty wealthy background and his uncle was actually a supporter of the early empire...that's hollywood for you.:angel:
> 
> I would have to say you should watch the beginning of Brave Heart again. It is quite the romance. *The list in the first post shows that the fastest way to a woman's heart is putting cold steel through a bad guy's...*if only love in real life was so simple, eh...




Actually women like to do that themselves, when men do the whole macho don't worry your pretty little head stuff, it's a really big turn off. 
I went to school in Scotland and studied Scottish history so a romance isn't believable when you know the truth. Star Wars can take poetic licence as it's pure fiction....unless of course like Star Trek you think it's not.


----------



## billc

If women like to do that for themselves, explain Twighlight.  Explain romance novels...

Which romances tickle your fancy Tez?:angel:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Fight Club - Romantic story between two disfunctional people.


----------



## Tez3

billcihak said:


> If women like to do that for themselves, explain Twighlight. Explain romance novels...
> 
> Which romances tickle your fancy Tez?:angel:




Girls like Twilight and romance novels...women like the real thing.

I dislike chickflicks and romantic novels, I like fights lol.


----------



## billc

I'm not saying that is all women want, but the guy fighting for the girl demonstrates his willingness to put his everthing on the line for her.  In the 90's you had the move away from the guy being the hero, and the girl fighting off the bad guy.  Most of those movies were very weak.  I think most people like it when the guy puts himself on the line for the woman he loves...and then puts cold steel through the bad guys heart.

Another romantic movie...Back to the Future.  The scene where Lea Thompson is being assaulted by the bad guy, and the weak, cowardly, good guy, finally finds his resolve,  balls up his fist and knocks out the bad guy...that is what I mean.


----------



## Tez3

billcihak said:


> I'm not saying that is all women want, but the guy fighting for the girl demonstrates his willingness to put his everthing on the line for her. In the 90's you had the move away from the guy being the hero, and the girl fighting off the bad guy. Most of those movies were very weak. I think most people like it when the guy puts himself on the line for the woman he loves...and then puts cold steel through the bad guys heart.
> 
> Another romantic movie...Back to the Future. The scene where Lea Thompson is being assaulted by the bad guy, and the weak, cowardly, good guy, finally finds his resolve, balls up his fist and knocks out the bad guy...that is what I mean.




No you like it because that's what right wing reactionaries want, the woman barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen.


----------



## billc

:angel:Yes,  tell that to Sarah Palin and Ann Coulter...

However, I try to keep even the hint of political talk in the study...


----------



## Steve

Although this thread has already turned toxic, I like the Bourne identity as a decent "date movie."

Last of the Mohicans with Daniel day Lewis is pretty good, as is... Can't remember the name now, but it had Tom cruise and Nicole Kidman, I think.




Sent using Tapatalk.  Please ignore typos.


----------



## Sukerkin

Do you mean "Far and Away", Steve?  Good film that one.


----------



## granfire

Sukerkin said:


> Do you mean "Far and Away", Steve?  Good film that one.



About 3 hours too long though. 

The way to man's heart is through his stomach? Funny, seems the rib cage is quicker.


However, having a beat'em up movie as date/romantic movie....you might spend Valentine's Day alone.  :lol:

Best romantic movies?

Throw a dart into the film vaults, chances you find one, the olden days were full of them.
An Affair to Remember, much referenced in 'Sleepless in Seattle' 
You've got mail, in the same vein, same players.

I'd throw in Gone with the Wind, but I really do not like the movie that much (too long, you know)


----------



## David43515

Five in no particular order and not nessesarily my best, but here goes.

Romancing the Stone (Micheal Douglas and Kathline Turner)

The Princess Bride

Message in a Bottle (Kevin Costner Paul Newman and Robin Wright Penn) kinda chick-flicky

When Harry Met Sally

V for Vendetta


----------



## David43515

Any of the first 3 Indiana Jones movies, and Witness. I used to date a girl with a thing for Harisson Ford.


----------



## elder999

_True Romance, Last of the Mohicans, Troy, V for Vendetta, Braveheart_


----------



## Steve

Sukerkin said:


> Do you mean "Far and Away", Steve?  Good film that one.


Yeah.  That was a good movie...  and romantic.   Not my favorite movie ever, but it's a solid movie that fits the theme of "romantic without being schmaltzy."

Another one is one of my favorites: Last Samurai. 

Another one I really like is Children of Men.  

Regarding Sleepless in Seattle and all of those, I'd put those right in the heart of "chick flick." 

I see a lot of these with my wife.  Unless they're just over the top stupid, I enjoy them well enough.  The only exceptions, and I think I've mentioned this in the past, is what's with women enjoying movies in which the main character is cheating?  How is she sympathetic at all when she's basically a cheating whore the entire film?  Sleepless in Seattle, for example.  She's engaged the entire movie to a guy who is as far as the viewer can tell, a decent guy who's only fault is that he's not Tom Hanks.  I don't get it.

Serendipity, Sweet Home Alabama, Sleepless in Seattle... I'm sure if I give it a few minutes, I could think of several more.


----------



## punisher73

I would have to nominate "Unleashed" with Jet Li as a romantic film.  My wife watched it with me and enjoyed it both for the fighting and the love interest.  I also enjoyed "The Illusionist" with Ed Norton.

I would say that Braveheart was a romantic movie, historical accuracy aside.


----------



## Sukerkin

granfire said:


> About 3 hours too long though.



I refute your vile slur with this eloquent and delicately constructed argument:


----------



## Steve

Sukerkin said:


> I refute your vile slur with this eloquent and delicately constructed argument:


I agree.  Hubba, hubba.


----------



## granfire

Sukerkin said:


> I refute your vile slur with this eloquent and delicately constructed argument:
> 
> View attachment 16099





Steve said:


> I agree.  Hubba, hubba.




:lfao:


----------



## billc

I'll pass and take a Zeta-Jones instead...







http://images.search.yahoo.com/r/_y...ttp://celebslife.net/category/sophie-marceau/


----------



## Sukerkin

Hmmm, tough call.  Curves or etherially beautiful red-head? ...

...

... mind you, I'd put my vote for Lesley Anne Down, especially as she was in "North and South" http://www.lesleyannedown.com/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=42&catid=9


----------



## Carol

Sukerkin said:


> Hmmm, tough call.  Curves or etherially beautiful red-head? ...



Who says you have to choose between one or the other?   

Just sayin' :angel:


----------



## Sukerkin

:chuckles:  Oh how you tempt me with such innocent questions fair lady .


----------



## Steve

Carol said:


> Who says you have to choose between one or the other?
> 
> Just sayin' :angel:



I was thinking the same thing.  Why choose when I don't have to?


Sent using Tapatalk.  Please ignore typos.


----------



## granfire

Carol said:


> Who says you have to choose between one or the other?
> 
> Just sayin' :angel:



You are egging them on in their guy moments!


----------



## billc

I would have to agree with you there Sukerkin, quite fetching isn't she?

Another blast from the past, Shirley Jones, yes, from the partridge family, in the movie Elmer Gantry.


----------



## Buka

I'm an old softy who loves movies. I even like the good chick flicks. I like Pretty Woman, When Harry Met Sally, Groundhog Day, Casablanca, King Kong, Sleepless in Seattle, The Graduate. Man, I love movies.


----------



## David43515

You mentioned Groundhog Day just as I was thinking of Hudson Hawk (cute comedy with Bruce Willis) and since she`s in both......am I the only one who thinks Andie Macdowell is just timeless?
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm4017854720/nm0000510

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3565132544/nm0000510

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1935842048/nm0000510


----------



## Buka

David43515 said:


> You mentioned Groundhog Day just as I was thinking of Hudson Hawk (cute comedy with Bruce Willis) and since she`s in both......am I the only one who thinks Andie Macdowell is just timeless?
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm4017854720/nm0000510
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3565132544/nm0000510
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1935842048/nm0000510



Andie Macdowel. Be still my heart.


----------



## Steve

Buka said:


> Andie Macdowel. Be still my heart.


Never a fan of hers.  I don't think she's all that attractive.  In the same way, I've never liked Julia Roberts.  She's distractingly unattractive to me.  When I see her in movies, I'm reminded of the puppet from Mr. Roger's Neighborhood.


----------



## ballen0351

Ill see your kidman and Jones and FOR THE WIN


----------



## Sukerkin

One of those occasions when tastes differ I think.  Not that I am for a second casting myself in the same league as Ms. Kunis of course .  For me, a more classic beauty would be someone like the aforementioned Ms. Down or Jenny Agutter, Caroline Munro or Valerie Leon.


----------



## MA-Caver

(not in order)
Dances With Wolves
The Abyss 
Gone With The Wind
Meet John Doe
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## Jenna

MA-Caver said:


> (not in order)
> Dances With Wolves
> The Abyss
> Gone With The Wind
> Meet John Doe
> Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


+1 for The Abyss.  I had forgotten about that


----------



## Buka

Jenna said:


> +1 for The Abyss.  I had forgotten about that



The Abyss. That scene where the gal has to drown still makes me want to run and scream. That was one tough scene.


----------



## ballen0351

Im going to throw Top Gun in the race


----------

